# looking for replacement part



## helselm (Apr 5, 2018)

i'm looking for a replacement part for my 40-650 delta scroll saw. the part is called a trunnion.
item number 220 and part number 1437345. can't find it anywhere… most sites say it's obsolete and unavailable. can anyone help?


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Have you tried? https://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-40650-type-scroll-saw-parts-c-3275_3505_14011.html

I couldn't find that part number on there, but they have good diagrams, maybe the part is there.


----------



## helselm (Apr 5, 2018)

i know the part number, it's just a matter of finding someone who still sells the part


----------

